

Angular vs. Ember for BIIIG tables - bolshchikov
https://github.com/bolshchikov/insanely-big-tables

======
rartichoke
The real question here is how often are you displaying enough table rows where
the difference in performance really matters?

If an admin panel were outputting let's say a list of users, it might decide
to output them in a table format but it'll probably limit it to maybe 50 rows
at a time.

Even if you have infinite scrolling where the table gets larger and you scroll
down to a few hundred it gets to the point where the user is just not going to
continue. Why would you manually scroll down through hundreds/thousands of
names when you could just search for the one you want and get it instantly?

------
Uchikoma
Looking at the code, its interesting how much more code you need with Ember
vs. Angular (2x the lines in the JS file and also much more templating
expressions in the html file).

~~~
gunn
I thought that was incredible too, so I had a look and refactored the ember
example. It's now near line-for-line equivalent in both the JS and templating:

[https://github.com/gunn/insanely-big-
tables/blob/master/cand...](https://github.com/gunn/insanely-big-
tables/blob/master/candidates/ember/index.js)

Ember's requirement for .get and .set calls does add a bit of line noise
though.

~~~
bolshchikov
Gunn, thanks for the refactoring.

